# Gmail Updates Its Look, Adds Themes



## axxo (Nov 20, 2008)

Google's beloved web-based email client has always been ripe for third-party design customization (we've always been partial to the Gmail Redesigned skin in Better Gmail, for example), but now Gmail is officially riding the interface customization train by offering 30-some new themes to spice up your inbox. Keep reading for a screenshot tour of the cool new offerings.

One of my gmail account has been already upgraded with the new themes while other(s) aren't.

More Info: *lifehacker.com/5093536/gmail-updates-its-look-adds-themes

*i38.tinypic.com/2mnkopv.jpg


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Nov 20, 2008)

Great news.
Hope mine gets updated soon.


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks for the info


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Nov 20, 2008)

Yes one of my accounts has been updates too.
Nice improvements even in the classic skin, looks a lot more smooth.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 20, 2008)

Hope it still remains fast as ever. these new themes might slow down the speed


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 20, 2008)

^^FAST is a bigger priority for me


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 20, 2008)

i've not yet checked the themes, @axxo r these themes anyhow matches iGoogle themes?


----------



## ico (Nov 20, 2008)

It was much needed. 

My account has also been updated.


----------



## red_devil (Nov 20, 2008)

the new default look isn't good 

liked the older look better.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 20, 2008)

None of my accounts has been updated yet, although one of them is 4 years old!! *img117.exs.cx/img117/6721/o4fsad.gif


----------



## sam_1710 (Nov 20, 2008)

my acc got updated today mornin itself!!


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Nov 20, 2008)

Mine not updated yet..


----------



## casanova (Nov 20, 2008)

Good news . Can't check mine as of now


----------



## Chintu08 (Nov 20, 2008)

the theme feature is a nice addition, but can someone tell me how to change the font color?
with some bluish themes, all the links become invisible


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't think you can change the font colours without using 3rd party extensions.
And which theme are you talkng about, cause I think google might have surely paid attention to all these things before putting the theme up for use.


----------



## Chintu08 (Nov 20, 2008)

theme: mountains
some stuffs in left panel & the "Show search options & Create a filter" become kinda unnoticeable.
no need to bother, i got bored with that theme, now using "Pebbles".8)


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Nov 20, 2008)

Im sure Google will not overlook that.
Im using the Ninja theme.
But still waiting for my main account to get themes.


----------



## Faun (Nov 21, 2008)

sh!tty themes, made it like orkut :/


----------



## abhi.eternal (Nov 21, 2008)

my account got updated too... there are very few good themes though... may be they will add more later.


----------



## axxo (Nov 21, 2008)

Themes have become a standard feature now no matter how old the account is...all accounts have been upgraded including the new ones if anyone happens to create an account.


----------



## anispace (Nov 21, 2008)

works in Opera also



n6300 said:


> the new default look isn't good
> 
> liked the older look better.




then use the classic theme


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 21, 2008)

terminal is my current theme.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 21, 2008)

Finally all of my accounts have been updated! I'm using the Mountains theme in one, Shiny in another and Pebbles in the third one! *www.countingcows.de/baeh!.gif


----------



## kumarmohit (Nov 21, 2008)

Mine is theme enabled since last 2 days. Infact just a day back I was thinking if I cud change colors like yahoo and next day i open gmail and themes are there


----------



## red_devil (Nov 21, 2008)

anispace said:


> works in Opera also
> 
> then use the classic theme



yup done that !

btw whats with this new design for the log-in page??
*img74.imageshack.us/img74/5458/magicalsnap200811211220uc3.th.png*img74.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif

i hate   is there any way that to get back the normal log-in page ??


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 21, 2008)

Guys, check out iGoogle page also, they have redesigned the layout. (Ok, not totally, but the tabs are placed at left hand side and links in the page are shown in the sidebar.)


----------



## Faun (Nov 21, 2008)

hahaha...looks like some kids are running google now 

That sh!tty login page makes up for this.


----------



## red_devil (Nov 21, 2008)

anybody here who liked the log in page ??

and more importantly, is there any way that i can get the old log in page back ??


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 21, 2008)

The login page sucks!!! What were they thinking??? 1 step forward, 2 steps backward! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/18a.gif


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 21, 2008)

^^LOL

They still gotta work on that


----------



## abhi.eternal (Nov 21, 2008)

guys, did you note the change in Google search too? they have added options to change orders and remove search results...


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 21, 2008)

^^No, I don't see any change.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 21, 2008)

Why is GMail still in "beta"?


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 21, 2008)

Tht's google's fetish

They hav everything(most things) of theirs in beta only


----------



## ico (Nov 22, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> Why is GMail still in "beta"?


It is ishhtyle.


----------



## thegussey (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm using the candy themes.. It's sweet


----------



## apoorva84 (Nov 22, 2008)

using the default theme.the green ASCII art theme sucks..


----------



## madhusoodan (Nov 25, 2008)

It has no weights. I love the one and only old classical one(lol)!!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 25, 2008)

Ahh, finally they've reverted to the classic white login page!!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 4, 2008)

Works fine. Dosen't slows the login process. its sweet!


----------



## x3060 (Dec 4, 2008)

thanks, updated to fav black


----------

